# CigarPlace.biz Cigars for a Year Giveaway 2016



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

CigarPlace.biz Cigars for a Year Giveaway Returns
Total Prizes $2,500 Split Among 7 Winners!

Stuart, FL: CigarPlace.biz announces their annual "Cigars for a Year" giveaway, that takes place June 1st through July 5th of 2016. Entries may be earned by visiting their website and signing up for their e-mail newsletter list, engaging with CigarPlace on social media, making a purchase, commenting on the CigarPlace.biz blog, or sharing the contest with their friends through their social networks. There is a total of $2,500 in prizes awarded with a Grand Prize of a $1,500 CigarPlace.biz Gift Certificate awarded to 1 Lucky Winner. One Second Place Winner will walk away with a $500 CigarPlace.biz Gift Certificate and 5 Lucky Winners will each strut their stuff with $100 CigarPlace.biz Gift Certificates, redeemable for anything on the CigarPlace.biz website.

Originally implemented as a way to give back to their earliest customers, this has turned into an annual contest run by CigarPlace.biz company owner Julian Gomez. It seems that each year the contest gets a little more elaborate and offers more ways to enter. Last year, one popular way to enter was by creating images to share on Instagram for the contest and surprisingly one of the 3 winners chosen last year came from someone that entered an image every day of the contest. This year, the big change is that CigarPlace.biz is offering more prizes than they've ever offered before.

To enter the contest visit, Cigars For a Year

About CigarPlace.biz: Established in 2005, CigarPlace.biz is an internet retailer whose goal it is to provide premium cigars at the most competitive prices with the best customer service in the business. They are one of a few retailers that allow you to buy single cigars of nearly any product on their website. CigarPlace ships all domestic orders within 1 business day, offer $1 shipping on the First of the Month, and always offer a 2-Cigar Guarantee on the freshness and quality of their cigars. CigarPlace.biz is happy to ship their cigars to nearly all destinations worldwide.

Discount Premium Cigars | Cigar Accessories | Cheap Cigars | Humidor
Cigars For a Year

###


----------

